# Sand Devil



## Cicolid (Apr 10, 2010)

G'day all,

Does anyone know either where we can buy these or know of something similar in Australia ?

http://www.sanddevil.com/

Any info appreciated

Cheers
Col


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Contact them through their website. Oz can't be more than 24 hours from Connecticut! Check out exchange rates and use Visa. I bet you'll have no troubles.
Best of Luck!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

I simple cut a piece of 5/8" plywood with slight chamfers at each end.


works for me...


----------



## thespaniard (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah this seems like something that would be pretty easy to make yourself..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Peachtree may ship to You?*

This is your "sand devil" link to them: http://www.ptreeusa.com/sanding_blocks.htm
Nice Folks there. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

To save you time and money you could make up a few block sanders that work wonders for large flat areas. Make them with a 3/4" substrate and to fit sanding belts for a hand held belt sander. Size belts that work well are 3"x 21" and 3"x24". Make the block and ease the outside corners so the belt doesn't rip, and make them to fit the belt tight. 

You could make several for different grits. You will have two sides to work with. They will look like these:
.


----------

